# ESWLs code 90590



## TAMMYS (Feb 2, 2010)

Need some clarification.  

My understanding of code 50590, was that you could only bill for left and right sides.  That the code included multiple stones and included all of the kidney including the ureter of the same side.

However, the publication Urology Coding Alert dated 2007 and a similar article same source dated 2009 says that I can bill 50590 with a dx of calculus of kidney and 50590-59 with a dx if 592.1 calculus of ureter since its in 2 different locations, same side.

Everything I can find prior to 2007 confirms that the code 50590 includes all of the kidney with ureter.  

Can someone point me in the right direction for other documentation that says I can bill multiple for same side, different location? or tell me when the guidelines changed specifically.  

Any help would be appreciated as Urology is not my speciality and I need help.

Thanks


----------



## daniel (Aug 13, 2020)

TAMMYS said:


> Need some clarification.
> 
> My understanding of code 50590, was that you could only bill for left and right sides.  That the code included multiple stones and included all of the kidney including the ureter of the same side.
> 
> ...


Stick with 50590 once for each side. Regardless if stone is in left ureter and left kidney.


----------

